# Can you tell me what is on my hedgehog's butt?



## CapnMarrrrk (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,
My Hegie Liz had a tumor removed from her front leg a few weeks ago that looked nothing like this. Then a dry callus turned up on her butt and the vet said it looked like a lesion from maybe sleeping weird maybe because she had stiches in her leg. Now there's a second one and we are concerned. I was just wondering if you had any insight before I take her back to the vet.

Thanks,

Mark

ps the calluses are wet because we just bathed her, not because they're oozy.

pps Sorry if this grosses you out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Have you been able to find out what it is? I wish I could help, but I don't have any idea.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I have no idea.  I hope someone can help soon.

The only question I can think of, that might not be relevant, but what type of bedding do you use?

Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## CapnMarrrrk (Oct 2, 2010)

The Answer Is: Scabbed ulcers on (from an identified source) on top of necrotic fat. The vet doesn't think they are pressure sores but he isn't ruling that out. He just finds it weird because it doesn't resemble similar sores found on rats.

We may re think the bedding. Her cage is corrugated plastic and often she sleeps in a little cotton pet bed, though she may not be in it anymore and perhaps the plastic is causing pressure. It seemed to work out fine until a few weeks ago after her tumor was removed. So as I type this I'm thinking...yeah, maybe we need something new. Thanks for asking.

The vet cut out the scabs and the fat and cleaned up the wound and stitched her up.

Thanks again for at least looking at my post and giving it some thought.

Mark


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

There should be something between the plastic and her, be it Aspen shavings, Carefresh or fabric liners, she shouldn't be on just plastic. 

It looks like bumblefoot that rats and chinchillas get, which is an abscess under a callous. 

Keep her entire cage lined with a thick layer of white paper towels until she heals. After that she'll need a thick layer of bedding on the entire bottom.


----------



## CapnMarrrrk (Oct 2, 2010)

Oooh Bumblefoot? That sounds nasty. 90% of the cage has Dog potty training pads, but she might be sleeping on the plastic. I just layed down more padding

Thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you took her to the Vet. And also, thank you very much for letting us know what what wrong. I think that there weren't many replies to your post because we didn't know what it was. But now that you have replied, it could help with any future problems we see. Also, I've been thinking of your hedgie & it's good to know what was wrong. 
At least it can be easily fixed! I use fleece liners, because of the advise of this forum & I think that this is just another good reason to use them. 
I hope your hedgie keeps getting better!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

CapnMarrrrk said:


> Oooh Bumblefoot? That sounds nasty. 90% of the cage has Dog potty training pads, but she might be sleeping on the plastic. I just layed down more padding
> 
> Thanks!


Don't they contain chemicals to make the dog want to potty on them? I don't think that's a good idea. She could have burned herself with the chemicals or with urine if it soaks in and stays damp.


----------



## CapnMarrrrk (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think so, they're just cotton pads. I'll guess I'll check.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Out-Deluxe-Tr ... s/14149327


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

> Powerful Attractant Draws Your Pet Directly To The Pad. Antimicrobial Odor Neutralizers Help Keep Your Home Smelling Fresh


I copied that from the information section from the link you posted. That means there are chemicals in it.


----------



## CapnMarrrrk (Oct 2, 2010)

Greaaaat. Paper Towels here I come!

Thanks!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you considered fleece liners? They are cheap, reusable, easily changed out and also nice and comfortable for the hedgie.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, fleece is really the way to go once your hedgie has healed. It's soft, safe, and reusable.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Go with fleece or if you can sew, make some cloth liners. Choose a light color. While dark colors seem nice as they will hide how dirty the cage is, the light colors give you the added benefit of being able to see if there is an off color urine, feces, or blood in the cage.


----------

